
New fuel cell could help fix the renewable energy storage problem - makerofspoons
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/03/new-fuel-cell-could-help-fix-renewable-energy-storage-problem
======
blinkybill
I'm in favour of gravity energy storage solutions.

[https://granthaminstitute.com/2018/07/09/gravity-the-
solutio...](https://granthaminstitute.com/2018/07/09/gravity-the-solution-to-
energy-storage/)

If you're going to have green power generators you should have green power
storage.

